# Batavia Train Show



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I picked up a nice 962 plastic passenger car today for $20 bucks, a 625G tank car for $10 bucks, and the best deal of all....... a box full of rubber roadbed, track, and 3 turn-outs with controls. 13 pieces of straight rubber roadbed, with nice track, 17 pieces of rubber roadbed with nice track, a bunch of odds and ends of both types of roadbed, and a pair of turn-outs, with controls,plus a spare turn-out...$40 bucks for the box....


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice job, I'll give you $50 for the box of track and roadbed and you can keep the turnouts. LOL


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Nice job, I'll give you $50 for the box of track and roadbed and you can keep the turnouts. LOL


Nope!!!:laugh:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I knew that buddy, but I had to give you something to chuckle about.

I actually scored some pretty nice straight road bed on eBay a week or so ago. But I also bought a lot of 10 or 12 pieces that were junk, thankfully the track was nice.

The hard pieces of roadbed get used on the train club modules, because we use them for appearance, not insulating the drum noise, LOL.

Aflyer


----------

